
Study reveals how long Covid-19 remains infectious on different surface types - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/613398056058191872/covid19-surface
======
masonic
Uncredited Blogspam of

[https://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/covid-19-through-air-
cont...](https://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/covid-19-through-air-contaminated-
objects)

Beware: this site hijacks the Back button

